# lottery



## Brad Anderson

Anybody know when the drawing is??


----------



## GooseBuster3

Mid July


----------



## spoiler92

Last year they had the lottery results available online by July 3rd. I found out that day I was going to be hunting the skinhead in Nov.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Just ckecked and the G&F are drawing tags right now!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide

Oh magic ping-pong balls, daddy needs an "any-buck"...........


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yep I prefer a buck tag but won't be disappointed if I get a doe tag!


----------



## spoiler92

I would think they will have the results of the lottery available online later today or tomorrow. It was on the 3rd of July last year! PLEASE give me ANY ANTLERED WHITETAIL tag

:sniper:

ICEMAN


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Lottery results are now available online.

It wasn't a good year for me. Got turned down for buck and didn't get a smoke pole tag. Big one is going to have to wait till next year.


----------



## 870 XPRS

SUCCESSFUL!!!!!


----------



## nilsmaster

4B bububuBABY!


----------



## Dan Bueide

Any buck no.

****** buck yes.

No complaints!


----------



## DeltaBoy

No luck this year! Looks like I will need to harvest a few does this year.


----------



## dblkluk

2K1, Baldy. More time to goose hunt!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

The lottery was good to me this year. 2K2, Any Antlered. I wonder if I'll be able to drop one with my .243? :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Finally....got an antlered for 3A4,after 2 years of doe tags.I guess having you name in 5 times helps.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Muley buck 4B BABY!!!!!! FINALLY!!! The big bastard is mine now!!!


----------



## mallard

I got mine,of course there not hard to get in 2F1.GB3,How many years have you been waiting for that tag?


----------



## GooseBuster3

4 years, my Dad also was drawn too!!


----------



## buckseye

:sniper: 3A4 Any Antlered....... 8)


----------



## Osprey

Had to join the site just 'cause I'm so happy - drew an antlered whitetail muzzleloader Non-Resident tag on my first try!!! Add that to the any-deer archery tag I got earlier this year and it's going to be a heck of a trip out this winter!!!!!!!!! Whoooo-Hoooo!!!


----------



## nilsmaster

Geez Dan, you a lucky guy or what? Any antlered first choice to white tail buck second choice and you got it?? I'd never even dream a dream for myself. However, I am super lucky on my 4B draw. It's only been two years. Too bad my dad and brother didn't get one because now we'll be off whack and probably will never all draw buck tags in the same year now. Oh well, like my dad says we'll have a reason to camp out. One out of three is good enough. Pressure is on me now! I can only hope the weather is like it was last year. The last time we got tags the damn hunting season never got colder than 75 degrees during the day. Horrible hunting for trophies...I'm praying for snow already folks cuz I want it cold and snowy!!!!!!! Sorry!


----------



## GooseBuster3

I've only witnessed the muley rut in full swing 5 years ago when every heard of does had a big herd buck running with them. Lets hope that will happen this year cause I think it is due to hit during the rifle season for once!


----------



## ND decoy

Muley Buck !!!


----------



## spoiler92

I got my "any antlered" tag for unit 2H. I got a great 5x5 two years ago out of that unit and can only hope to do that well or better this year. Just as long as I fill it and get some good meat!

:beer: :sniper:

ICEMAN


----------



## Dan Bueide

Nils, been applying in that area for about the last 6 years. Got AB once, and would you believe I've never not gotten WB as my second? And there are some really neat spots in that area to hike up into and watch deer all around. Of course, this will be the year I have El Grande Muley broadside at 50 yards.


----------



## torf

2C buck baby :sniper:


----------



## Ref

Didn't get drawn last year; didn't get drawn this year again.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Denied, although I got a black powder.


----------



## Carl

Didn't draw a buck tag this year.. Will stick with the doe.


----------



## MossyMO

3A2 Any Antlered :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter

Feeling Lucky this morning!

Any Antlered - Gun and Whitetail antlered Muzzleloader.
A couple more doe tags and should be a great season.


----------



## buckseye

Slightly more than 67,460 deer gun licenses remain for the 2004 season. Unsuccessful applicants in the first drawing will have first chance at unsold licenses, according to Carrie Whitney, licensing supervisor. After that, licenses will be available to all hunters, including those who didn't apply in the first lottery, hunters who want additional licenses, and interested hunters from out-of-state.

Altogether, 69,774 licenses were issued in the first drawing, and 18,903 applicants were unsuccessful. A total of 88,677 people applied, with 32 percent of those submitted online.

Hunters can expect applications for remaining licenses to be available online and at vendors in mid-July, Whitney said. Nonresidents should note that the license fee for leftover licenses after the second drawing is $50 instead of $200.


----------



## Nate

2E Buck, whoo hoo!!! Got turned down last year for a buck, first time in 12 years that I ever got turned down for a buck tag.


----------



## headhunter

........3a1


----------



## Capt. Kevin

no buck tags gun or muzz. nr's in my unit get them. stupid
uke:


----------



## Powder

I hope you're not serious about the NR's getting all the tags in your area. That 1% shouldn't have affected your chances much.


----------



## clarkend

3A1 - wife and I both successfull - any antlered!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

So I take it from the below info that I got my refuge tag for a buck? Can I resubmit for a doe or am I automatically put in for the second drawing?

PORCELLO LEO F : MINOT AFB ND

License Information 
Type Code: 1ST LICENSE Status: SUCCESSFUL 
Unit Assigned: 3A2 Type Drawn: A - ANY ANTLERED 
Season Drawn: Refuge Assigned: B 
Preference Pts.: 0

Application Information 
First Unit Desired: 3A2 Second Unit Desired: 3A2 
First Choice: A First Choice: A 
Second Choice: B Second Choice: B 
Season: Season: 
Refuge Permit: B Refuge Permit: B


----------



## BenelliBlaster

You will have to resubmit for a doe and tack on another $20. Not sure if they will have any refuge permits still available for the second drawing.


----------



## sotaman

Nice tag porkchop you will enjoy that. I had a refuge tag last year and had a really good time. Make sure you get to where you are going into the refuge very early because it can get crowded in a hurry


----------



## angus

muley buck...4E (finally) glad I've got some vacation days to burn up


----------



## buckseye

Resident Deer Gun Application (2nd License) Applications available mid-August, 2004

took that off the NDGF site....I hope they get going a little quicker than that. Last year we almost had doe tags to use on opening of bow, I wonder how it will be this year. I would certainly shoot a doe opening weekend if I don't see anything else I want. There are definitly plenty of deer yet. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thanks sotaman! Really pumped as I have never had the chance to shoot a deer so I will sure give it my best shot. Have you arrived to your AOR?

I will put in for the next lottery as well. Would not mind getting a doe as well.


----------



## TANATA

What was the site address? I must have looked at the wrong one. :roll:


----------



## KEN W

Go to http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/

Buckseye it says mid July doesn't it?


----------



## buckseye

mid August for second license applications...mid July for second draw first round, It's the people that didn't get their money refunded and didn't get a tag go in second draw first round....I do belive. continued good luck all!! 8)


----------



## TANATA

Damn, looks like another doe. :evil:


----------



## njsimonson

Mmmmm....sweet sweet backstraps off a doe this year! Probably gonna try and get three, as fast as I went through the meat last year!


----------

